# Ambulance Driver Certificate test for California



## RookieRescue1 (Jun 26, 2012)

So, I just completed my EMT-B course. I'm waiting to take my nationals and i'm very interested in getting my ambulance driver's license. I've bought the book, read it a couple of time, and I was wondering if they're any SAMPLE exams available online? I'm not asking for answers, I just want a feel for what it's going to be like. Also, any ideas on where I said get my live scan taken? I'm in the Los Angeles area.    

Thanks,


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 26, 2012)

http://web.archive.org/web/20090215054021/http://www.amr-evoc.com/evoc/dmv/

Live scan: http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/publications/contact.php


----------



## Cawolf86 (Jun 27, 2012)

You need an EMT certificate to get your Ambulance Driver Certificate.

http://apps.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm

He gave you the link for Live Scan spots.

No sample tests - read the book and take the test. It is basic stuff.


----------



## SoCalEMS (Jun 27, 2012)

Found this link a while back. Just click on the "study" tab and it'll start right up 

http://www.flashcardexchange.com/fla...s/view/1556674


----------



## exodus (Jun 27, 2012)

Cawolf86 said:


> You need an EMT certificate to get your Ambulance Driver Certificate.
> 
> http://apps.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm
> 
> ...



Look at firefites post above.... a sample test


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2012)

Unfortunately the link Firefite posted no longer works upon submitting the answered questions. Does anyone know where there is a working copy of this practice exam?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Unfortunately the link Firefite posted no longer works upon submitting the answered questions. Does anyone know where there is a working copy of this practice exam?



Its not supposed to give you the answer. It gives you the questions and then answer choices that are on the test.


----------



## RookieRescue1 (Jun 28, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Unfortunately the link Firefite posted no longer works upon submitting the answered questions. Does anyone know where there is a working copy of this practice exam?




First of all thank you very much for you guys' help. But as CodeBru1984 says the site is down as far as reviewing your answers. Are there any other sites?


----------



## RookieRescue1 (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Its not supposed to give you the answer. It gives you the questions and then answer choices that are on the test.



Okay, that will work. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

RookieRescue1 said:


> First of all thank you very much for you guys' help. But as CodeBru1984 says the site is down as far as reviewing your answers. Are there any other sites?



You said you wanted to feel what the exam questions are going to be like and that you did not want the answers. 

The link I posted gives you the questions from the DMV test and the answer choices but it does not give you the answer...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Its not supposed to give you the answer. It gives you the questions and then answer choices that are on the test.



Perhaps I was a little bit unclear. I took the sample test and hit review to submit the answers for review to see which ones I got correct, and which ones I got wrong, and because it's on an internet archive, it didn't display the right or wrong answers at all. It displayed the exam as if I never attempted to answer the questions at all.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> You said you wanted to feel what the exam questions are going to be like and that you did not want the answers.
> 
> The link I posted gives you the questions from the DMV test and the answer choices but it does not give you the answer...



My question is how do I know what areas I need to restudy based on this exam if it doesn't show the right or wrong answers upon submitting the exam for review...?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> My question is how do I know what areas I need to restudy based on this exam if it doesn't show the right or wrong answers upon submitting the exam for review...?



Use it along with the DMV booklet. 99% of the answers are common sense.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Use it along with the DMV booklet. 99% of the answers are common sense.



That's what I thought, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks!


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jun 28, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> That's what I thought, but I wanted to be sure. Thanks!



Your welcome. Also the link to the flash cards that another poster put up does give the answers.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 28, 2012)

firefite said:


> Your welcome. Also the link to the flash cards that another poster put up does give the answers.



Yeah I saw the flashcards, and they're actually very helpful. Thanks again!


----------



## bcschanen (Jun 29, 2012)

Not to make you overconfident or anything, but none of my coworkers even used the book to take the test.  It sounds like you've prepared yourself enough, take a break and eat some pie


----------



## 18G (Jun 30, 2012)

"Ambulance Driver" = a hated term!!!! 

Why not call it EVO license or Emergency Vehicle Operators license????


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 30, 2012)

18G said:


> "Ambulance Driver" = a hated term!!!!
> 
> Why not call it EVO license or Emergency Vehicle Operators license????





Cause thats what the DMV calls it


----------



## hibiti87 (Jun 30, 2012)

I read the title of this topic and immediately started laughing so hard I became out of breath. Pertaining to the actual subject there are plenty of "example" test online that are extremely helpful... Boarder line too helpful.


----------



## Shepard (Jun 30, 2012)

18G said:


> "Ambulance Driver" = a hated term!!!!
> 
> Why not call it EVO license or Emergency Vehicle Operators license????



I'd make the argument that EVO license is pretty broad. In California the Ambulance Driver's Certificate goes along with a Medical Examiner's card and your regular Class C and it doesn't let you drive any other kind of emergency vehicle except an ambulance. It makes sense if you think about it, even though it is a pretty hated term.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jun 30, 2012)

Why not call it an "Ambulance Operators License" instead of an "Ambulance Driver's License?"


----------



## djarmpit (Jun 30, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Why not call it an "Ambulance Operators License" instead of an "Ambulance Driver's License?"



Cause as a driver with the certificate and no EMT certfication you can only drive and not provide anything except first aid and cpr.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 1, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Cause as a driver with the certificate and no EMT certfication you can only drive and not provide anything except first aid and cpr.



Yes... But in CA you have to have an EMT cert to get the ambulance driver cert.
And amb. Operator license would be better, but who are we to question the inner workings of the DMV...


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Cause as a driver with the certificate and no EMT certfication you can only drive and not provide anything except first aid and cpr.



And yet DMV still requires the driver to get his/her EMT certification within one year if he/she doesn't already have it at time of application...


----------



## djarmpit (Jul 1, 2012)

Would have been a lot easier if they integrated the certificate into the scopes or the NREMT


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Would have been a lot easier if they integrated the certificate into the scopes or the NREMT



Or into the CA EMT training program for those of us who didn't need to get NREMT... I took my EMT the year before NREMT became mandated in CA for EMT Basics.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Or into the CA EMT training program for those of us who didn't need to get NREMT... I took my EMT the year before NREMT became mandated in CA for EMT Basics.



Probably not a good idea to put it in with the EMT classes. Most EMT programs try to keep it at the 120 hours that is required. So that would take away time from learning the basics (which lets face it alot of EMTs in California are pretty bad even with our super narrow scope of practice..). 

Then you also have the issue of the EMTs go into the hospital setting. It would be a waste of time all together for them.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Probably not a good idea to put it in with the EMT classes. Most EMT programs try to keep it at the 120 hours that is required. So that would take away time from learning the basics (which lets face it alot of EMTs in California are pretty bad even with our super narrow scope of practice..).
> 
> Then you also have the issue of the EMTs go into the hospital setting. It would be a waste of time all together for them.



120 hours? Mine was 180 if I remember correctly back in 2002. 

Tues/Thurs from 6:00p to 10p

Sat from 8a to 5p

August through January...

Perhaps they could add an optional module onto the current EMT course that covers EVOC and CA Ambulance Drivers License requirements.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> 120 hours? Mine was 180 if I remember correctly back in 2002.
> 
> Tues/Thurs from 6:00p to 10p
> 
> ...



California requires EMT programs to be at least 120 hours. There are alot of programs that are just at that amount of time. However some programs go over that time (eg. The program I help teach at is at 208 hours of mandatory training with a 6-8 hour optional class). 

With the way that each company has their own policies regarding EVOC and code 3 it's probably better that the individual company hosts the EVOC class.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> California requires EMT programs to be at least 120 hours. There are alot of programs that are just at that amount of time. However some programs go over that time (eg. The program I help teach at is at 208 hours of mandatory training with a 6-8 hour optional class).
> 
> With the way that each company has their own policies regarding EVOC and code 3 it's probably better that the individual company hosts the EVOC class.



That makes complete sense in regards to the EVOC class. I still think that students should be told about the ADL during their EMT course, and what is going to be expected of them from the DMV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 1, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> That makes complete sense in regards to the EVOC class. I still think that students should be told about the ADL during their EMT course, and what is going to be expected of them from the DMV.



Some courses actually do. Some courses have a sheet that is given to each student that lays out what they need and how to get it done. The hard part is finding out what courses offer it :wacko:


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 1, 2012)

firefite said:


> Some courses actually do. Some courses have a sheet that is given to each student that lays out what they need and how to get it done. The hard part is finding out what courses offer it :wacko:



My course definitely didn't cover the ADL at all 10 years ago... Only learned of the ADL in 2006...


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 1, 2012)

Are there any other states that require an ADL other than CA?


----------



## Shepard (Jul 2, 2012)

djarmpit said:


> Would have been a lot easier if they integrated the certificate into the scopes or the NREMT



Probably... But keep in mind that many people going through EMT are simply going on to firefighter, police, nursing, or something else. So they have no need to have an ADL, plus the ADL is limited to a few states, and possibly only CA.

My program laid out what we need to do and what would be expected of us, but there was also a second module that was available to us, which I took, that included EVOC and preparing for the ADL test.


----------



## djarmpit (Jul 2, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Probably... But keep in mind that many people going through EMT are simply going on to firefighter, police, nursing, or something else. So they have no need to have an ADL, plus the ADL is limited to a few states, and possibly only CA.
> 
> My program laid out what we need to do and what would be expected of us, but there was also a second module that was available to us, which I took, that included EVOC and preparing for the ADL test.



Thats true. Only a portion of my class passed....and even a smaller portion wanted to be an EMT


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2012)

You know why it's not integrated into the program? 

Money for CA courtesy of people paying for ADLs at the DMV. 

That's why it isn't integrated.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> You know why it's not integrated into the program?
> 
> Money for CA courtesy of people paying for ADLs at the DMV.
> 
> That's why it isn't integrated.



It's sort of shocking how much it costs to become an EMT in CA. At least in my county... You'd think we'd get paid better for the ringer they put us through. :glare:


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm not in CA do I can't comment. My cert is dirt cheap and easy to get, no jumping through hoops


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2012)

Shepard said:


> It's sort of shocking how much it costs to become an EMT in CA. At least in my county... You'd think we'd get paid better for the ringer they put us through. :glare:


What does it cost? A couple hundred dollars, the most annoying is being forced to fork over about $50 for the LiveScan... twice (once for the state, once for the ADL)? I spend more than the licensing cost for an EMT in California for just one licensing exam, and there are 4 of those (splitting Step 2 Clinical Knowledge from Step 2 Clinical Skills).


----------



## TransportJockey (Jul 2, 2012)

NVRob said:


> Are there any other states that require an ADL other than CA?



Not that i know of


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 2, 2012)

TransportJockey said:


> Not that i know of




Which, in reality is kinda of sad that there is no mechanism in place to ensure that the people operating emergency vehicles understand the laws and really basic theory regarding the operation of motor vehicles.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 2, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What does it cost? A couple hundred dollars, the most annoying is being forced to fork over about $50 for the LiveScan... twice (once for the state, once for the ADL)? I spend more than the licensing cost for an EMT in California for just one licensing exam, and there are 4 of those (splitting Step 2 Clinical Knowledge from Step 2 Clinical Skills).



It costs about $400 for me... Add another $150 if your insurance won't cover your ADL physical.

And I suppose it's just frustrating because I'm going through it right now. There are many more "opportunities" to pay a lot more higher up the chain. And LiveScan costs $70 a pop here.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 2, 2012)

Shepard said:


> It costs about $400 for me... Add another $150 if your insurance won't cover your ADL physical.
> 
> And I suppose it's just frustrating because I'm going through it right now. There are many more "opportunities" to pay a lot more higher up the chain. And LiveScan costs $70 a pop here.



Shepard, what part of NorCal are you from? LiveScan for me only cost $57 for me.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 3, 2012)

CodeBru1984 said:


> Shepard, what part of NorCal are you from? LiveScan for me only cost $57 for me.



Sonoma County. I can't find it for less than $69.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 3, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Sonoma County. I can't find it for less than $69.



Selected UPS Stores are LiveScan stations and the one I got it at charged me $57. $25 for the rolling fee and $32 for the DOJ service.

On a side note... Missed one question when I took the exam today, and I didn't even need to rely on the CHP ambulance drivers handbook!


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 3, 2012)

http://ag.ca.gov/fingerprints/publications/contact.php#sonoma


----------



## AmboRambo (Jul 6, 2012)

*whats up and please link me*

great site great thread, information appreciation running high. Enthusiastic virtual what's up high fives to community. 

As goes the luck with new folk i'm probably staring right at the answer i'm searching for but of course need someone to hold my hand or slap me in the face with it. Psyching hard for my ambulance driver cert, waited two hours in dmv to get a $5 book and some forms.

questions:

on what specific website page of the california DMV website do i make my appointment to take my written ambo driver cert test?

Can someone hit me with a thread containing checklist of all required hoops and certs to obtain in the great state of california before I can begins saving lives?

Ten thousand thank yous for your kindness.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

AmboRambo said:


> As goes the luck with new folk i'm probably staring right at the answer i'm searching for but of course need someone to hold my hand or slap me in the face with it. Psyching hard for my ambulance driver cert, waited two hours in dmv to get a $5 book and some forms.
> 
> questions:
> 
> on what specific website page of the california DMV website do i make my appointment to take my written ambo driver cert test?


http://dmv.ca.gov/foa/welcome.do?localeName=en

You could have made an appointment to pick up the book as well. 



> Can someone hit me with a thread containing checklist of all required hoops and certs to obtain in the great state of california before I can begins saving lives?



What county will you be working in?


----------



## AmboRambo (Jul 6, 2012)

thanks JPINFV,

Planning to work in San Francisco and surrounding counties


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 6, 2012)

For San Francisco: http://www.sfdem.org/Modules/ShowDocument.aspx?documentid=1138


The requirements for the EMT license itself is state wide. However some counties ("Local EMS Agencies" to be technical) have local accreditation requirements, so make sure to look up the counties where the services you are applying to are operating out of.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 7, 2012)

http://www.co.marin.ca.us/depts/hh/main/ems/personnel.cfm

http://www.acphd.org/emtpara/certification-and-accreditation/emtcert.aspx

http://www.coastalvalleysems.org/certification-accreditation/emt-certification.html

Just google: CountyX EMSA and they'll have a fairly easy way to find EMT certification. 

I've been told to get accredited in my home county and then do it again wherever I get hired... Thoughts on that? Is there any other way to go about doing it?


----------



## Sandog (Jul 7, 2012)

Shepard said:


> http://www.co.marin.ca.us/depts/hh/main/ems/personnel.cfm
> 
> http://www.acphd.org/emtpara/certification-and-accreditation/emtcert.aspx
> 
> ...



Good question. When I got my SD county card, I also got a Cal EMS card, so I would think that would cover any other county. I never had to go outside of SD county so I am not sure?


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 7, 2012)

Sandog said:


> Good question. When I got my SD county card, I also got a Cal EMS card, so I would think that would cover any other county. I never had to go outside of SD county so I am not sure?



County accreditation is different from the state EMS license, and not all counties require accreditation.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 8, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> County accreditation is different from the state EMS license, and not all counties require accreditation.



Really? My EMSA requires accreditation but it includes the state card. Without it's still a hundred bucks or so. But basically with a state card you apply, get hired and then accredit with the local agency after you're hired.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 8, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Really? My EMSA requires accreditation but it includes the state card. Without it's still a hundred bucks or so. But basically with a state card you apply, get hired and then accredit with the local agency after you're hired.



My local EMSA isn't issuing county cards to its EMT's anymore, just the state card. it does however still issue county cards to its Paramedics, along with the state card. California is an odd state...


----------



## code3gyal (Jul 8, 2012)

*http://quizlet.com/10927436/ambulance-driver-test-flash-cards/*

this site is also helpful for amb driver test


----------



## Sandog (Jul 8, 2012)

Shepard said:


> It's sort of shocking how much it costs to become an EMT in CA. At least in my county... You'd think we'd get paid better for the ringer they put us through. :glare:



I thought the same thing awhile back when I posted this in the forum. 
http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=24890

Basically what I computed for all the hoops was...



> I wonder how many people working for low pay jobs would take those jobs if they had the out of pocket expenses that EMT/Medics do, just to get that job.
> 
> Here in Ca, it seems we have a fee for everything. Below is a listing of all the Fee's we incur to get the privilege to work at near minimum wage levels. Is your state different, more/less ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Shepard (Jul 8, 2012)

NREMT Skills exam. $100.00
This was included in my class for free, but I've heard it can cost up to $300
NREMT written exam $70.00
Livescan for County license $70.00
Livescan for ambulance licence 70.00
County EMS certification Fee $90.00
This is $155 for me, but I believe it varies by county and includes state certification.
Ambulance Driver test handbook $5.00
Ambulance Driver license application fee $25.00
DL-51 Physical exam fee... varies ~ $100.00

Total ~$530.00 

Pretty accurate all in all. But that's the name of the game in the state we live in! There's not a lot we can do about it...


----------



## AmboRambo (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Shepard, I'll take a look at those county links. 

At this rate i'll probably need to recert by the time I get all my requirements and other certs needed just to apply to the bay area companies.

Seems like Ambo Driver Cert and Green Card can be accomplished with one trip to the DMV but I looked at the green card form and there is no way a normal doctor's office will have all the equipment needed to do the hearing and eye tests needed to complete the form...anyone have any suggestions for a one-stop-get-my-green-med-exam-card shop in the city or bay area?


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 9, 2012)

AmboRambo said:


> Thanks Shepard, I'll take a look at those county links.
> 
> At this rate i'll probably need to recert by the time I get all my requirements and other certs needed just to apply to the bay area companies.
> 
> Seems like Ambo Driver Cert and Green Card can be accomplished with one trip to the DMV but I looked at the green card form and there is no way a normal doctor's office will have all the equipment needed to do the hearing and eye tests needed to complete the form...anyone have any suggestions for a one-stop-get-my-green-med-exam-card shop in the city or bay area?



My personal physician (family practice) did in fact have all the equipment needed to preform the DMV physical... I'd check with your own physician first (if you have one) before shelling out some $$$ for this physical as it can get expensive.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 9, 2012)

AmboRambo said:


> Seems like Ambo Driver Cert and Green Card can be accomplished with one trip to the DMV but I looked at the green card form and there is no way a normal doctor's office will have all the equipment needed to do the hearing and eye tests needed to complete the form...anyone have any suggestions for a one-stop-get-my-green-med-exam-card shop in the city or bay area?



What primary care physician doesn't have an eye chart, fingers (horizontal vision check) and someone who can whisper in their office? Those are certainly easier to do than the urine dip stick (heck, I have a pocket eye chart), and I doubt any PCP would not have a urine dip stick. The audiometer is option.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 9, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> What primary care physician doesn't have an eye chart, fingers (horizontal vision check) and someone who can whisper in their office? Those are certainly easier to do than the urine dip stick (heck, I have a pocket eye chart), and I doubt any PCP would not have a urine dip stick. The audiometer is option.



I went to my PCP and he was also able to sign everything. My PCP labeled the test as a preventative physical so my insurance would cover the cost. 

My company sends us to an urgent care that has a contract with us to get the cards updated and renewed.


----------



## Shepard (Jul 10, 2012)

AmboRambo said:


> Seems like Ambo Driver Cert and Green Card can be accomplished with one trip to the DMV but I looked at the green card form and there is no way a normal doctor's office will have all the equipment needed to do the hearing and eye tests needed to complete the form...anyone have any suggestions for a one-stop-get-my-green-med-exam-card shop in the city or bay area?



Your physician/nurse practitioner will have everything probably except for the ability to do a urinalysis. In which case they'll probably send you across the street or down a few blocks to get it done. If you have insurance go to your physician, if not you can call a clinic and see if they'll do DMV physicals for not too much $$$. 

By the way, what you need to do for the DMV (I just got all of this stuff done):
Get your DL 51 (DMV Physical) done.
Get your Livescan done.
Go online and make an appt. for "other services."
Go with your greencard, DL51 form, Livescan form, your CDL and $25.
Take the test, if you fail I believe you get a second chance... but don't quote me on that.


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Jul 10, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Your physician/nurse practitioner will have everything probably except for the ability to do a urinalysis. In which case they'll probably send you across the street or down a few blocks to get it done. If you have insurance go to your physician, if not you can call a clinic and see if they'll do DMV physicals for not too much $$$.
> 
> By the way, what you need to do for the DMV (I just got all of this stuff done):
> Get your DL 51 (DMV Physical) done.
> ...



The test is simple, I passed it no problem. They do allow you to retest up to 3 times in one month from my understanding.


----------



## JPINFV (Jul 11, 2012)

Shepard said:


> Your physician/nurse practitioner will have everything probably except for the ability to do a urinalysis. In which case they'll probably send you across the street or down a few blocks to get it done. If you have insurance go to your physician, if not you can call a clinic and see if they'll do DMV physicals for not too much $$$.



Um, a urine dip stick is a very easy in office lab test that was even done at the low cost clinic that my med school helped to run with one of the local FP residencies.


----------



## Shepard (Aug 13, 2012)

JPINFV said:


> Um, a urine dip stick is a very easy in office lab test that was even done at the low cost clinic that my med school helped to run with one of the local FP residencies.



Perfect. Then there should be no problems.


----------



## jpizzle (Aug 20, 2012)

if my dl-51 has expired, can i still just get the physical done and mail it to the dmv to be renewed?


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 20, 2012)

jpizzle said:


> if my dl-51 has expired, can i still just get the physical done and mail it to the dmv to be renewed?



Ahahahah, please say you are not serious!  Never give the CA DMV a reason to mess with you.  All it takes is the wrong DMV clerk receiving it in a bad mood and you are screwed.  That office has way to much autonomy and authority.

Take it in and look for the clerk with the least grumpy face and get into their line and hand it in in person


----------



## slewy (Feb 8, 2013)

*help*

Can any of you guys help me with DL51? Which one do I mark on this form? I'm from California if that matters. Thanks

Mark one of the driving types below

NI    non-excepted interstate

or

NA   non-expected intrastate


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 11, 2013)

JPINFV said:


> County accreditation is different from the state EMS license, and not all counties require accreditation.



Can someone confirm that if I pick a county, say San Mateo County, that I can still apply for jobs in Santa Clara County or San Francisco, or Alameda, etc?  I don't have to only stick to applying for my county right?  I am accredited for all countries in CA? 

I am getting more and more confused and frustrated.  I just wish I was back in school studying again.  That part was fun.  This other bureaucratic stuff is so insane.  Especially dealing with the DMV which is a whole other story.


----------



## djarmpit (Aug 11, 2013)

ADL should be valid for all of California


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 11, 2013)

djarmpit said:


> ADL should be valid for all of California



Sorry I happened to post on this thread which is about the Ambulance DL but my question is about my EMT card.  SOrry I was not clear.

I took NREMT a few days ago and I am waiting for the card in the mail so I can apply for the county card.  I will be applying for San Mateo County but I was wondering if I have to get a county card for each county that I want to apply for jobs in.  This is not clear to me.  

I plan to apply for jobs in San Mateo County, San Francisco County, Santa Clara County, maybe Alameda County, etc.  Do I need to apply separately for each county and pay the fee for each county?

I quoted someone mentioning county accreditation but I should probably start another thread.  I tried searching but came up empty handed.


----------



## patzyboi (Aug 11, 2013)

ChanelCinq said:


> Sorry I happened to post on this thread which is about the Ambulance DL but my question is about my EMT card.  SOrry I was not clear.
> 
> I took NREMT a few days ago and I am waiting for the card in the mail so I can apply for the county card.  I will be applying for San Mateo County but I was wondering if I have to get a county card for each county that I want to apply for jobs in.  This is not clear to me.
> 
> ...



Apply what whatever county, and they will give you a state card regardless. Its a gray California card with your name on it. Then you can apply anywhere. Different counties have different requirements. Santa Clara county requires you to have like 5+ ICS certifications. Its free, but takes a bit of reading.


----------



## ChanelCinq (Aug 11, 2013)

patzyboi said:


> Apply what whatever county, and they will give you a state card regardless. Its a gray California card with your name on it. Then you can apply anywhere. Different counties have different requirements. Santa Clara county requires you to have like 5+ ICS certifications. Its free, but takes a bit of reading.



So I will not have to pay for each county that I want to work in?

If you are taking about the FEMA certs.  Our school required us to do 5 of them and I think they did it because they know the jobs wanted them.  We had to do IS-3, IS-100, IS-200, IS-700, and AWR-160.

I just looked at one of the companies that I want to apply to and they require IS-704 so I just completed that one because I want to have all this stuff done and ready to apply once I have my EMT card.


----------

